
Red Hat launches multi-tenant docker and kubernetes platform-OpenShift Online 3 - gshipley
https://www.redhat.com/en/about/blog/next-generation-openshift-online-here
======
klonfuture
OpenShit hah, such a funny typo, no pun intended

~~~
gshipley
fixed that for you. ;) OpenShift even has stickers playing on this typo saying
"Shift Happens"

